# Mullet Toss



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm coming in town for the weekend and am going out there with some buddies tomorrow. It's a first for me soit'll be cool. From what I understand it's at the Florabama lounge. Who's else's going/been?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

here's a post on the Mullet Toss already...probably get some info from it...

be prepared to walk from where you park

LOTS of eye candy...

LOTS of drunk people...

good live music...

elbow room only

the BEST fish sandwiches at the Pirate's trailer...come see us...ENJOY!

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic321684-3-1.aspx


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

crap...elbow room only...my buddy is in a wheelchair and is wanting to go. Hmm...this could be a challenge. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (4/24/2009)*crap...elbow room only...my buddy is in a wheelchair and is wanting to go. Hmm...this could be a challenge. Thanks for the post.


Definately going to be a challenge. The sand everywhere is not going to help either.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

We're still brainstorming now, but pulling him in a raft seems to be the best solution. We figure we'll get there early enough to get a spot, put him in a beach chair and relax there. What do yall think?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

most businesses are ADA certified so they should be able to accommodate...

when you say get there early, i hope you mean before 9:00AM...we're doing the parking too...east side of the bama, gulf side...$10...

you can call ahead...here's the numbers: (850) 492-7601 (850) 492-1860


----------

